# Aires in Northern Ireland



## glastry (Nov 12, 2010)

just an up date on the new site being provided by ARDS borough council at the Commons in Donaghadee (county down).
IT DOES NOT EXIST.
a council official was quoted as saying that it may not happen this year!
no suprises there then since this council already has one site lying vacant and vandalised at Portaferry-just 20 miles down the road.
On a brighter note however the commons as it exists seems a pleasant place for a motorhome-there are toilets and if you are ok with your own services its well worth a visit,as is Portaferry-albeit just to see the truly neglected state of the village.The disused camp site is situated a short distance from Exploris at the Dam walk,and up until a short time ago was a popular stopover.
The Windmill Hill View point is also well worth a visit,again unfortunately the extent of the neglect is astonishing.the hedges left to grow wild and the litter filled brambles beggars belief ,as does the empty campsite.


----------



## glastry (Nov 12, 2010)

*CORRECTION*

the aires in donaghadee country down northern ireland is now 
complete and is well worth a visit. 
It is a very positive compliment to the efforts of Ards borough council tourist department and will add to the attractions of the Ards peninsula for the "vanning" community.


----------



## bob8925 (Jul 25, 2010)

up and running and being very well supported by motorhomers.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

An excellent facility in a great location. Donaghadee is a beautiful village/town with good shops and restaurants. It has one of the oldest pubs in Ireland, a lovely harbour and great home made ice cream.

Enough said.

Trevor


----------



## bob8925 (Jul 25, 2010)

and the chinese takeaway delivers to the motorhomes !


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

TM59 said:


> An excellent facility in a great location. Donaghadee is a beautiful village/town with good shops and restaurants. It has one of the oldest pubs in Ireland, a lovely harbour and great home made ice cream.
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> Trevor


Don't tell anyone or everyone will want to go :!: :!:


----------

